# Please Help: Hertz HSK 165XL vs Focal Polyglass 165 V 30



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys, I know there are other forums out there about this sort of thing, but thought I'd ask anyways to see what you all thought. 

So here's the deal. I'm buying an 07 or newer Avalanche soon and have been stocking up on the audio equipment I'll be putting in it. After much research, I decided to go with the Hertz Audio HSK 165XL and HSK co-axles. Went to my local JL/Hertz/Focal dealer to put in the order. When I got there, the manager suggested I listen to the Focal Polyglass 165 V 30. They are the Focal 30th anniversary editions of the polyglass line. I hadn't really researched Focal too much but gave them a listen. They sounded pretty good, but the Hertz sounded a little better I thought. He insisted that the reason was because the Focal's were installed in the Hertz Audio demo stands, which are specifically tuned for the Hertz speakers. He also said that the Focal's were a little better built, had less warranty work, ect. Trusting his judgment, I went ahead and got the Focal Polyglass's with the Access line for the rear doors. If I had gone Hertz, the rears would have been the HSK line as well... Anyways, he gave me pretty good prices for both. Sold me the Polyglass V 30's for $390. Would have sold the Hertz 165XL for $410 if I wanted them. He also said that I could return them if I didn't like them, and he would order the XL's for me. 

After doing a little more research, I'm not so sure I'm happy with the decision I made. Overall, it was only about $30 more expensive difference to get Hertz Audio. Not having installed or listened to either in a car, what are your thoughts??? I'd like to obviously have the best SQ I can, and $30 difference is nothing to make sure I get better sound. Please comment! Thanks in advance.

Just for reference, I will be powering the speakers with a JL Audio HD 600/4. I listen to mainly rock, country, and a little bit of alternative stuff. Don't listen to rap unless I'm showing off... 

-Kyle


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think you can go wrong with either one myself...although I run strickly Focal.
I wouldn't personally run a class D amp on them though....others may disagree.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

youll get far more midbass out of the hearts set and a far superior tweeter then the polyglass line


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, anymore thoughts?


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

I agree, i had a polyglass set. Was happy with it for ~ a year, then started swapping speakers out.

All other speakers I've tried have been better.

Tweeters - 
morel mdt-39
hybrid l1v2

Mids - 
seas reed
exodus audio anarchy
id oem v1
id oem v2


----------



## bmmer701 (Jun 16, 2010)

same as the op i have focal 165v30 powered by jl hd 600/4 and using 10w6v2. i'm not sure if it is still in the breakin phase period but as i played it the tweeter tamed a little bit at first it was alittle bit harsh but now it became better. i'm still in the process of maximizing the speakers first or changing it. someone told me that the v30 speaker(woofer) needs to be mounted on a approx 30l of space. unfortunately, my car is an e36 and the kick panel enclosure is small. tried putting a spacer and putting an angle on it and came out better.

to the op let me know once you put it in your car.

ps. where will you mount your tweeter? right now mine is at the sail pods and i'm thining of changing the position or changing the angle.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

hey bmmer701, the tweeter will be in the stock location in the pillars on the avalanche when I get it. I'm think about building custom pods to make the staging a little better, but they'll still be up there. to be honest though, the more I hear, the more I'm thinking about taking them back and going for the HSK 165XL's. They won't even make it to the truck. I'm going to stop by the shop tomorrow and make sure he'll take them back like he said he would and order the Hertz's for me. btw, you would love the 2000 M coupe I have  should be sold Friday though  Thanks for the post.


----------



## bmmer701 (Jun 16, 2010)

Blister64 said:


> hey bmmer701, the tweeter will be in the stock location in the pillars on the avalanche when I get it. I'm think about building custom pods to make the staging a little better, but they'll still be up there. to be honest though, the more I hear, the more I'm thinking about taking them back and going for the HSK 165XL's. They won't even make it to the truck. I'm going to stop by the shop tomorrow and make sure he'll take them back like he said he would and order the Hertz's for me. btw, you would love the 2000 M coupe I have  should be sold Friday though  Thanks for the post.



try it you might like it. do you have an equalizer?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

In my experience the Polyglass mids need to be in a well sealed door (leave the drain vents open though). I had the v1 mids and the midbass was more than adequate.

That said, for the music you listen to I'd do the Hertz set. Overall it's just a better sounding set to me as a whole even though I prefer the sound of the Polyglass mids when the tweeter and passive is out of the equation.


----------



## bmmer701 (Jun 16, 2010)

is this component set better than hybrid audio clarus i think?


----------



## EROracing (Apr 11, 2008)

I've had both in a similar vehicle hertz xl sound better by far in my opinion. To me they sound how a component set is suppose to sound clean crisp with woofer like midbass that's very accurate. The Hertz in a fully deadened door will not disapoint.


----------



## bmmer701 (Jun 16, 2010)

does it need a big enclosure? i mean for my car the speakers are in the kick panel and they have small enclosure there that's why i need to put spacer for my kickpanel and angle them in a way too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bmmer701 said:


> is this component set better than hybrid audio clarus i think?


YES

or NO

Only you can decide. Then again I'd take pretty much anything over HAT. Just my opinion though


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

bmmer701 said:


> try it you might like it. do you have an equalizer?


I do not have a equalizer... yet. I'll probably just be running these off the HD 600/4 to the crossover's they come with. maybe down the road I might try to get an equalizer.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

EROracing said:


> I've had both in a similar vehicle hertz xl sound better by far in my opinion. To me they sound how a component set is suppose to sound clean crisp with woofer like midbass that's very accurate. The Hertz in a fully deadened door will not disapoint.


Stopping by the dealer today to order  as long as he'll return the Focal's that is... don't see why he wouldn't, only open the box 1 time!


----------



## bmmer701 (Jun 16, 2010)

ok i know it will depend on the listener but i listen to rnb, pop, slow rnb songs. what speaker is good for me i'm choosing hertz mlk 165, hsk, hybrid clarus or seas lotus?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hertz


----------



## bmmer701 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hertz


hertz mlk or hsk?

and also danish pristinum 6.1 or something.

sorry if i'm asking this because these are the available speakers right now here in our country. thanks.


----------



## redcellocase (Jun 20, 2010)

I had the amazing Rich's car tunes in Watertown install my old system from the Integra into the new Mazda 3 Grand touring. He also soundproofed the car and it rides like a Lexus. He installed the new Focal 165 VR30 anniversary speakers and the natural presence and accuracy is incredible. When I played a recording of my wonderful Italian cello in my car, it was as if I were listening to my cello as I played it!



Blister64 said:


> Hey guys, I know there are other forums out there about this sort of thing, but thought I'd ask anyways to see what you all thought.
> 
> So here's the deal. I'm buying an 07 or newer Avalanche soon and have been stocking up on the audio equipment I'll be putting in it. After much research, I decided to go with the Hertz Audio HSK 165XL and HSK co-axles. Went to my local JL/Hertz/Focal dealer to put in the order. When I got there, the manager suggested I listen to the Focal Polyglass 165 V 30. They are the Focal 30th anniversary editions of the polyglass line. I hadn't really researched Focal too much but gave them a listen. They sounded pretty good, but the Hertz sounded a little better I thought. He insisted that the reason was because the Focal's were installed in the Hertz Audio demo stands, which are specifically tuned for the Hertz speakers. He also said that the Focal's were a little better built, had less warranty work, ect. Trusting his judgment, I went ahead and got the Focal Polyglass's with the Access line for the rear doors. If I had gone Hertz, the rears would have been the HSK line as well... Anyways, he gave me pretty good prices for both. Sold me the Polyglass V 30's for $390. Would have sold the Hertz 165XL for $410 if I wanted them. He also said that I could return them if I didn't like them, and he would order the XL's for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmmer701 (Jun 16, 2010)

same here the sound right now is getting better.i just hope it will get better again after a few weeks.


----------



## TravisT (Mar 20, 2014)

Hertz hsk xl’s hands down....go Mille and they really won’t disapoint!


----------

